

How Facebook can Make of Money while Delighting its Users and Not Turning Evil - sanj
http://blog.luckycal.com/?p=139

======
sanj
This is an idea I've been kicking around since building our iPhone app.

------
natemartin
You make some very good points there, and I love the idea of being able to go
to a new site, let it know who I am, and have it already configured for me.

The question I see though is how Facebook can turn around and regain the trust
it lost through some of its misguided ventures like Beacon, etc.

